# Afraid of Snakes?



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

Are all you people out there are afraid of snakes? I'm not.

Sorry there's not a "neutral" option. I put "I'm not sure" as an answer but for some reason it didn't show up...


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2007)

Was nearly killed by a cottonmouth when I was a child. Still not afraid though.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

I am very glad to hear that (your still not afraid and that you weren't killed). The cottonmouth episode must have been quite an experiance.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

I kinda wish there was an absolute neutral, as I don't really care or not. Wait, that's a no...


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

I made "I'm not sure..." as an option, but it didn't show up for some reason...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 1, 2007)

Not a bit!

I was given a very small female rattlesnake for my 21st birthday. Im pretty sure it was illegal to have taken her from the wild but I didnt do it, she was given to me!

I kept her for a bit, fed her pinky's and then released her in the mountains where we'd seen some the year before. She wasnt really eating, and I didnt want to risk her getting out or me getting bit.

From what Ive heard the babies are the deadliest becaue they cant control how much venom goes out when they bite.

Anyone know if there is any validity to that statement?


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

> Not a bit!I was given a very small female rattlesnake for my 21st birthday. Im pretty sure it was illegal to have taken her from the wild but I didnt do it, she was given to me!
> 
> I kept her for a bit, fed her pinky's and then released her in the mountains where we'd seen some the year before. She wasnt really eating, and I didnt want to risk her getting out or me getting bit.
> 
> ...


I think that they can control how much they inject, but they just don't know how much venom that it takes to kill their prey or scare off a predator so they put it all in.

What kind of rattlesnake was it?


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Umm, I would put it more on the lines of instinct...


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

> Umm, I would put it more on the lines of instinct...


I don't think so. An adult venomous snake would have several experiances from killing food how much venom it takes, but a baby would have few or no experiances of how much to inject.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

> > Umm, I would put it more on the lines of instinct...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. An adult venomous snake would have experiance from killing food how much venom it takes, but a baby would have few or no experiance how much to inject.


That's what I'm saying. An adult would probably know that it would take a lot to kill you, right? And a baby would not know how much and would guess. Therefore, there is no real way to gauge the amount. It's more along the lines of a 50-50 chance.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 2, 2007)

> > > Umm, I would put it more on the lines of instinct...
> >
> >
> > I don't think so. An adult venomous snake would have experiance from killing food how much venom it takes, but a baby would have few or no experiance how much to inject.
> ...


 Oh the amazing world of GOOGLE


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2007)

buddhistsoldier88 said Oh the world of Google so...

lol totally not on the snake discussion but I have a friend that took on a job at Google here in Santa Monica not too long ago. They serve the employees beer every Friday! And have all kinds of great benefits for their employees. Im going to brush up my resume and see if they dont have any openings, lol.


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

> lol totally not on the snake discussion but I have a friend that took on a job at Google here in Santa Monica not too long ago. They serve the employees no every Friday! And have all kinds of great benefits for their employees. Im going to brush up my resume and see if they dont have any openings, lol.


Not gonna ask.


----------



## colddigger (Aug 7, 2007)

> > > Umm, I would put it more on the lines of instinct...
> >
> >
> > I don't think so. An adult venomous snake would have experiance from killing food how much venom it takes, but a baby would have few or no experiance how much to inject.
> ...


that's not instinct, that's inexperience


----------

